# What bow for my son?



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I have 2 Razor edges and I bought the extra set of limbs for $99 for each bow, that way I have both 30# and 60#'s. They are so easy to work with, and 19-29" DL is amazing..... the bows will fit my son aand daughter for a long time.... until they want new ones.... :shade:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a couple questions that might help narrow the search field.

Question 1: Is he planning on hunting with this bow down the road?

Question 2: What will he be using the bow for?


At eight he is a little young to be hunting, so the heavier limbs could wait a while. I know that you want let-off, but the genesis are nice for building up your muscles ( at 20# you are holding 20#, so when you transition to a bow with let-off you are used to holding more that the holding weight at full draw).

If I had to pick one from your list I would go with the diamond, followed closely by the mission.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Razor Edge, its simply the best shooting youth bow produced.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

another vote for the razor edge it is a great bow very easily adjusted


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

dont forget about the matthews trycon jr and sport or kobalt


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> dont forget about the matthews trycon jr and sport or kobalt


Hoyt makes trykon junior and the other ones.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

You could get him a Mathews Ignition. I have one and it's waesome, and you can change the cams and the limbs as he grows. Check it out on www.mathewsinc.com for more information.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> Razor Edge, its simply the best shooting youth bow produced.


+1 Can't go wrong with the razor edge


----------



## NDTracer (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I had typed answers to the questions but it didn't get posted for some reason. He will just target to start but may do some hunting in the future if he wants. I am leaning toward either the Razor Edge or one of the cheaper Darton bows so if you know anything about them please let me know.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Both the Razor's Edge and the Micro Midas are great (youth) bows. I have lots of friends who are shooting pretty good with both. I think for eight-year-olds, the Micro Midas is a better choice, but as he gets older the Razor's Edge will be the better choice.


----------



## Robin_Hood (Jan 14, 2009)

*bow*

LOVE my ignition! Never have shot one better than it yet so far!! I convinced 4 people to buy one. One had a razor edge, 2 of them a browning micro midas 3s, and one if them had a bowtech rascal. But everyone is different i would have him shoot them all!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*bow*

sorry wrong account! i was one my brothers his is Robin_Hood. Sorry, Kody


----------



## NDTracer (Jun 16, 2003)

Does anyone know anything about Diamond Nuclear Ice?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

NDTracer said:


> Does anyone know anything about Diamond Nuclear Ice?


A bit. I saw one at Vegas. It is for little kids (may be 3-9 year-olds). It goes from 14"-24" draw length, and goes from 10-30lbs. It is pretty sweet, and has a smooth draw. But, it is for the really younger ones.


----------



## NDTracer (Jun 16, 2003)

I did realize it was for the smaller which is part of why I consider it. I have been told to get the second set of limbs for the Razor Edge would be around 120 so for a bit more I could have a second bow that my 4 year old could use when big brother isn't.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Jared Les said:


> Razor Edge, its simply the best shooting youth bow produced.


this is waht i would reccomend also


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Robin_Hood said:


> LOVE my ignition! Never have shot one better than it yet so far!! I convinced 4 people to buy one. One had a razor edge, 2 of them a browning micro midas 3s, and one if them had a bowtech rascal. But everyone is different i would have him shoot them all!


I love my ignition too, I couldn't ask for another youth bow like it!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I would recomend the PSE Chaos. The draw length is adjustable from 17-27in and it is available in 20-30,30-40, and 40-50lb draw weights and for $65 PSE has a limb exchange program where you send in the bow and they exchange the limbs to the poundage available. The Chaos is also fast with a rating of 286fps at 27in and 50lbs. The last thing about it is that it is very reasonably priced at $280 for the bare bow in MO Treestand Camo and it is not like some other youth bows which are like toys, its a real bow.


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*ignition*

were do you live in North Dakota?? you can shoot my ignition if you want sometime!


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

Hoyt Rintec scored a 182 with one and i am just 12 and a half.
won first place:first:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> dont forget about the matthews trycon jr and sport or kobalt



ow my god i feel like a real ***** now 
i knew that 
i guess thats why u dont read 2 foroms at once


----------



## albarchery (Sep 9, 2008)

Any thoughts on the Bear Young Gun? I am looking for a 8 year old, and want to get the longest use out a bow for my money.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

The Mission Menace has longer ATA length; a higher brace height, adjustable draw length to 30" vs 28" on the Razor, and infinite adjustability in draw weight from 16# to 52#.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

albarchery said:


> Any thoughts on the Bear Young Gun? I am looking for a 8 year old, and want to get the longest use out a bow for my money.


I think it would be a great bow too, it is approved by Team Primos and looks exactly like the Truth 2.


----------



## albarchery (Sep 9, 2008)

My husband shoot the truth 2, and my daughter want to be just like daddy, thank you for your reply.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow! a :thumbs_up to you , It looks like youve done some good research!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

albarchery said:


> My husband shoot the truth 2, and my daughter want to be just like daddy, thank you for your reply.


No, problem.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Buck-Bomb said:


> Hoyt Rintec scored a 182 with one and i am just 12 and a half.
> won first place:first:



what did you score a 182 at? like spots, or 3D? (thats kinda off-topic but I was wondering, so..)


----------

